# Confession time - and turning it around



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

Confession time. I'm ashamed of myself - so much I can't even begin to tell you. For 3 years I was going out with a girl who enjoyed a takeaway.... She wasn't massive or fat, but I was in University for 3 years and couple that with her - I lost my way. I was eating so many takeaways, I swear it was like an addiction. Well as of today. That STOPS. No excuses. I'm working now and I split up with her yesterday. I need to make the change in my life because I lost all my confidence and girls that would have dated me now see me as a loser. But most of all.... I'm doing it for me.

So right now, i'm 14 stone and 25 years old. Belly, man boobs.... but I don't drink and i'm definitely going to clean up my diet and get back on the protein. This is where you guys come in. I need help. I work shifts (4 days of 12 hours, then 4 days off, then 4 days of 12 hours etc).

I need a plan for those 4 days i'm off. I want to lose weight and get back to 11/12 stone but be 'ripped'. Tell me what I need to be doing and i'll do it. Diet wise/protein-wise and exercise-wise. I wont let you or myself down.

Thanks guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

WELL DONE for finding the courage to make a change. That's the first step!

I think the best thing you can do is remember- always- you're doing it for YOU. Don't lose sight of that.

Working shifts won't make a difference as long as you're eating regularly.

You won't get anyone posting up a diet and training in full for you; try reading through the forum and put together a plan and put it up here and I for one will happily critique it for you!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks Ellemac, I suppose I did have a bit of a cheek asking others to make my gym/diet plan! I'll get a plan together myself and let you critique it for me  Thanks. I've put it off for too long. Time to get fit and change my lifestyle!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll start by saying go for an hours walk whenever u can. It'll get the job done..


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

19years said:


> Thanks Ellemac, I suppose I did have a bit of a cheek asking others to make my gym/diet plan! I'll get a plan together myself and let you critique it for me  Thanks. I've put it off for too long. Time to get fit and change my lifestyle!


Learning is the key, and if you ever think you've stopped learning you're in trouble 

As Cal says, start by getting active! Baby steps and gradually change your lifestyle. Try making goals each week, for example week 1 drink more water/move more, week 2 learn about micronutrients and macronutrients, week 3 cut sugars etc etc you get the idea!

There is no definitive right way: all of us are different. The key is finding what fits your lifestyle and what you enjoy and your body gets on with 

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Try watching these...

[video=youtube;i1pjY1mDAa8]




[video=youtube;F0xEc8w1pWs]




[video=youtube;UxjCzSP30wM]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hope there's no grapefruits in those vids lol


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Not everyone wants to be a bodybuilder. Just as an additional point...

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

It's really frustrating when you have someone like 19years ask for help and has good people trying to give him help and he fails to come back to the forum for a couple of weeks or months after having made the post.

Perhaps one of the facebook guru's have snared him?


----------

